# Need out of the box thinking on mixing vintage with modern



## july1962 (Jun 23, 2021)

I just bought a 107 year old house in a historic district (we haven't moved in yet), so we're confined by how much updating we can do. We have those old fashioned push button light switches throughout the house, which are not ADA compliant for people with disabilities.

I love technology and our current house is completely automated for lighting. I'm wondering if there is a way to keep the push button switches in place, and somehow add in things like wemo switches, inline, that could somehow be hidden from view.

I guess the push buttons would just act as a main power switch and you'd just leave them on to run the wemo switches. But can someone think of a creative way the wemo can be installed and hidden away without doing too much destruction to the house?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com.

However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up for a free account at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.

This thread has been closed.


----------

